
The missing iPhone app - Is this possible? - peter123
http://www.siliconvalley.com/latestheadlines/ci_11647436?nclick_check=1&forced=true
======
wallflower
In contrast to other SDK/platforms like Windows Mobile, Core Telephony is a
private framework - unlinkable.

<http://iphone-rejectdb.appspot.com/detail.html?id=23>

------
allenbrunson
I'm fairly sure that only Apple could add this feature. Almost everything
having to do with the cellphone part of an iPhone is off-limits to third-party
developers.

------
nshah
The iPhone actually does notify you (though it's only audio and not visual) if
you have a missed call, voice-mail or text. It beeps every 10 (or is it 15)
minutes. I would definitely prefer a visual notification. For that matter, how
about visual notification for e-mails, tweets, etc?

------
pclark
this already exists. It's a jailbroken app -- I believe it's called SMS
Notify, or just notify.

It lets you specify a "vibrate every x for y" setting - eg vibrate every 10
minutes for every missed call

